

How I bypassed Apple App Store Reviewer. - tensaix2j
http://tensaistudio.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-i-bypassed-apple-app-store-reviewer.html#disqus_thread

======
YuriNiyazov
Why you would want to advertise this to the rest of the world is beyond me.
You will get blacklisted. Soon.

